# j'aimerais ressuciter mon imac G3 slot-in blanc/bleu



## bleusena (5 Février 2008)

Bonjour, 
J 'ai besoin de l'aide d'un technicien qui m'aiderait à démonter mon imac ! Je ne suis pas du tout  à l'aise dans ce genre d'aventure, mais j'aimerais bien essayer de le reparer pour le donner à ma fille.
Voici ce qui s'est passé :
après 7 ans de bons et loyaux services sans aucun probleme ... en l'allumant, mon imac a fait "clac" avec une lueur au niveau du bouton de démarrage. 
J'ai eu un réparateur au teléphone qui pense qu'il s'agirait de la carte graphique / alimentation, mais à l'achat cette carte couterait dans les 400 euros !
Je me refuse cependant de le mettre à la poubelle ... ou de dépenser 400 euros.
J'aimerais donc le démonter, identifier cette carte, et en commander une sur internet.

Quelqu'un pourrais m'aider ?


----------



## tsss (6 Février 2008)

hello, et si le clac c'était le disque dur ? regarde ici pour le démontage d'un imac DV, c'est assez simple (si c'est la bonne méthode)


----------



## vg93179 (6 Février 2008)

bleusena a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J 'ai besoin de l'aide d'un technicien qui m'aiderait à démonter mon imac ! Je ne suis pas du tout  à l'aise dans ce genre d'aventure, mais j'aimerais bien essayer de le reparer pour le donner à ma fille.
> Voici ce qui s'est passé :
> après 7 ans de bons et loyaux services sans aucun probleme ... en l'allumant, mon imac a fait "clac" avec une lueur au niveau du bouton de démarrage.
> ...



Il refuse de booter sur un CD d'install ou de restauration  ?
Si c'est le cas, ce n'est pas le disque dur, mais sans doute, et même très certainement l'alim (qui est effectivement couplée à la CG). J'ai eu le même pb avec mon imac G3 graphite... comme beaucoup d'autres d'ailleurs... 
C'est une panne récurrente au bout de quelques années (4 ans pour moi... ) 
Tu ne la trouveras pas sur internet dans des réseau classiques... il faudrait te lancer dans une opération de réassemblage du mac enn dégotant une carte semblable dans un autre imac de même génération (qui finira par lacher aussi... ) 
Bref, soit tu es doué en electronique, soit tu te résigne.... (je me suis résigné.. j'ai depuis un G5 bipro qui marche toujours très bien....  )


----------



## bleusena (6 Février 2008)

J'ai effectivement pu démonter le disque dur qui a l'air impeccable, et que de toute façon je devais enlever de la machine si je dois la jeter !
Depuis que je cherche des infos sur les forums, je m'apperçois qu'effectivement c'est très souvent l'alim/CG qui lachent, ta réponse le confirme, mais je pensais qu'il serait plus facile d'en trouver une sur internet.
Je vais donc me résigner et balancer mon viel ami, on s'y attache au bout de 7 ans. 
J'ai eu de la chance de le garder si longtemps.
A moins que quelqu'un le veuille pour les pieces detachees. J'en fait cadeau volontiers mais c'est l'expedition qui risque de couter cher! Je vais dans le Var bientot, je peux l'emmener !


----------



## Invité (6 Février 2008)

Dommage pour la localisation (et pour ton iMac), j'aurais bien voulu essayé de changer l'écran.
Depuis que j'ai changé la carte PAV, mon écran est un peu flou par moment.
Le tien aurait peut être été compatible.


----------



## bleusena (7 Février 2008)

Dis moi où tu te situe ! Loin du Var ?


----------



## Invité (7 Février 2008)

3-4 heures d'autoroute ! 
Et pour la Corse un peu plus


----------



## bleusena (7 Février 2008)

bon, comme tu veux ! qu'est ce que je fais ? je voulais l'emmener à la décharge demain.
Tu veux le recuperer dans le Var ?


----------



## Invité (7 Février 2008)

Non, je te remercie.
Pour le prix de l'autoroute et du mazout, j'aurais un iMac qui fonctionne.  

C'est tristounet, mais n'oublie pas quand même de récupérer la Ram, le lecteur de Cd et le DD.
Tout le monde cherche de la Ram pour iMac G3, et le lecteur de Cd slot loading n'est pas très courant non plus.


----------



## bleusena (8 Février 2008)

oui tu as raison, ça ne vaut pas le coup. 
Merci pour ton conseil, je vais recuperer ces pieces, mais pour le DD je ne sais pas comment decharger ses données, tout est encore dedans !!


----------



## vg93179 (8 Février 2008)

bleusena a dit:


> oui tu as raison, ça ne vaut pas le coup.
> Merci pour ton conseil, je vais recuperer ces pieces, mais pour le DD je ne sais pas comment decharger ses données, tout est encore dedans !!



tu l'extrais physiquement, tu t'achète un boitier pour disque dur ide à brancher en firewire oui usb, que tu brancheras sur ton nouveau mac...


----------



## armen2b (8 Février 2008)

Salut
Dommage que tu ne sois pas en Corse, je te l'aurais très probablement réparé en peu de temps et gracieusement. Mais sur ce modèle, l'alim est intégrée à la carte mère et la démonter entièrement est assez long.


----------



## Invité (8 Février 2008)

armen2b a dit:


> Salut
> Dommage que tu ne sois pas en Corse, je te l'aurais très probablement réparé en peu de temps et gracieusement. Mais sur ce modèle, l'alim est intégrée à la carte mère et la démonter entièrement est assez long.



Dans sa localisation, c'est justement la Corse !


----------



## vg93179 (8 Février 2008)

armen2b a dit:


> Salut
> Dommage que tu ne sois pas en Corse, je te l'aurais très probablement réparé en peu de temps et gracieusement. Mais sur ce modèle, l'alim est intégrée à la carte mère et la démonter entièrement est assez long.



Ouais, je comprends pas bien ta phrase... 



armen2b a dit:


> Dommage que tu ne sois pas en Corse.


Oui, apparemment, il est en Corse. 



armen2b a dit:


> je te l'aurais très probablement réparé en peu de temps .





armen2b a dit:


> Mais sur ce modèle, l'alim est intégrée à la carte mère et la démonter entièrement est assez long.


C'est court ou c'est long ? :mouais:


----------



## armen2b (8 Février 2008)

Salut
Bon je m'explique, il s'agit probablement d'une panne d'alimentation. Si l'appareil est en ma possession , j'ouvre, cherche la panne et éventuellement répare. Et cela sans tout démonter. Mais si je demande à l' utilisateur de démonter la carte et de me l' envoyer, ça va être long (pour lui)
Maintenant, s'il est en Corse, je vais lui envoyer un MP et s'il le veut on pourrait se voir. Capito ?


----------



## armen2b (8 Février 2008)

Voilà, Bleusena a coché l'option "ne pas recevoir de MP"


----------



## bleusena (10 Février 2008)

Désolé, j'ai decoché les mauvaises cases, je vais réactiver les mp. Ravi de savoir qu'il y a un bon bidouilleur sur la Corse ! Je vais vite récuperer mon imac qui est posé sur la poubelle (car le ramassage des monstres est prévu pour demain), et je dois prendre le bateau ce soir. Bon si on peut le reparer c'est super ... ! je me depeche ...!


----------



## armen2b (10 Février 2008)

Bonjour
Quand je pense aux merveilles qui atterrissent à Théghime, je suis époustouflé . Il y a quelques jours un copain m'a apporté un PC (Sony portable) qui avait l' air pratiquement neuf ... et en panne. C'était le convertisseur alimentant le tube fluo du rétro-éclairage. En fait le fusible CMS du dit circuit. On avait probablement annoncé au propriétaire que l'écran était HS. Il l'avait trouvé posé dans la benne devant son immeuble. Bon d'accord, c'était un PC qui était là où devraient être tous les PC, mais quand même !!
Bon, Bleusena, je suis à Bastia. Contactez moi.


----------



## CBi (10 Février 2008)

Invité a dit:


> Tout le monde cherche de la Ram pour iMac G3, et le lecteur de Cd slot loading n'est pas très courant non plus.



Il y a un marché de la pièce détachée G3 qui ne se limite pas à ces éléments (c'est en japonais, mais par curiosité voir ici) et peut-être par un don d'organe, tu pourras sauver un autre iMac.


----------



## bleusena (10 Février 2008)

Helas, je suis arrivé trop tard, je l'avais posé sur la poubelle, mais il etait tombé et l'ecran s'est cassé. J'ai recupéré la ram, le lecteur et le dd, c'est déjà ça de sauvé !! 
Alors armen2b, je suis désolé je n'ai plus rien à t'amener à reparer, on aurait pu se croiser je vais ce soir à Bastia prendre le bateau de 21h. Si tu as besoin des pieces, je te les offre, tu as été très sympa de proposer une reparation !


----------



## armen2b (10 Février 2008)

Allons, tout n'est pas perdu, s'il s'agit d'un iMac G3, j'ai des tubes en rab à la maison....
Je peux être au MegaExpress pour 21H...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (10 Février 2008)

Tu as toujours le Mac ?

Je suis à la recherche de la trappe en plastique comme ça :







Tu crois que tu pourrais m'envoyer ça dans une enveloppe si tu l'a encore ?

Tiens moi au courant


----------



## bleusena (12 Février 2008)

J'ai recupere le mac sur la poubelle, il etait tombe mais il est a present en miette ! Je dois voir avec Armen2b s'il pourra le reparer avec un autre tube, sinon, je mets la trappe de cote et je te l'enverrai par courrier.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (12 Février 2008)

bleusena a dit:


> J'ai recupere le mac sur la poubelle, il etait tombe mais il est a present en miette ! Je dois voir avec Armen2b s'il pourra le reparer avec un autre tube, sinon, je mets la trappe de cote et je te l'enverrai par courrier.


Ok! merci beaucoup


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Février 2008)

MÀJ : Arlequin à trouvé une trappe solitaire.... il va me l'envoyer 
Comme ça, ça ne te fera pas une coquille incomplète. 

Merci quand même


----------



## claude72 (18 Février 2008)

armen2b a dit:


> s'il s'agit d'un iMac G3, j'ai des tubes en rab à la maison...


Fait gaffe, il y a 2 modèles de tubes... et certaines cartes analogiques ont un petit commutateur pour fonctionner avec l'un ou l'autre des 2 tubes, mais d'autres ne peuvent fonctionner qu'avec un seul modèle de tube (si j'ai bonne mémoire, c'est à cause une petite différence dans l'alimentation des filaments de chauffage du tube).


----------

